# Spinning- finally plied my yarn.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This reminds me of a fiesta. 285 yds. I spun the single fractional. Then plied it back on it'self. Not Navajo plied. I really like the way it came out so soft. It is wet finished and beat up all dry and ready to use. Not sure for what yet though.


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks Great, awesome color


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome! Love those colours.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful colors.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It will be interesting to see what you make with it. Lovely colors.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Lovely looking yarn. You and little red work so well together!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice! Love the color play.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is a party waiting to happen.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Amazing yarn. Looking forward to seeing what you will make with it.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Kicky yarn, I like it.


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

Very nice job.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful colors. I am sure at some point it will 'talk' to you and tell you just what it wants to be. Lol


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Pretty...love the colors :sm01:


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh wow! That came out looking awesome. The colours are gorgeous!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love the colors! Definitely looks like a fiesta!


----------



## Creative MaryAnn (Dec 10, 2016)

Love the colors!


----------

